# Jericho 941



## newbie222

does anyone have any info where i can get accessories for a jericho 941(baby desert eagle)? holsters, flashlight or laserlights???


----------



## Maximo

newbie222 said:


> does anyone have any info where i can get accessories for a jericho 941(baby desert eagle)? holsters, flashlight or laserlights???


I am not sure about flashlights or laserlights but if it has a tac rail most all rail lights will fit like, surefire, streamlight, leadwave, ect. 
As far as holsters I am afraid you will find yourself very limited. You may have to have it custom made, or find a generic fit holster like a JBP holster. I believe the JBP #210 will fit, it is a leather dual carry holster.


----------



## skifiend

What holsters are available for my Baby Eagle pistol?
Uncle Mikes does carry several styles of cordura holsters (size #15 or #16 for the BABY Eagle pistols) and magazine pouches; visit their web site at www.uncle-mikes.com). We do carry a few of these Uncle Mikes Cordura holsters and magazine pouch for all the Baby Eagle pistols; see below for our part numbers and pricing:

#BEP260B/R, Cordura Shoulder Holster, Right Hand, Black
$57.95
#BEP270B/R, Cordura Hip Holster, Right Hand, Black
$16.95
#BEP271B/L, Cordura Hip Holster, Left Hand, Black
$16.95
#BEP280, Cordura Double Magazine Pouch, Black
$19.95

Kramer Leather will custom make leather holsters (they do stock some for the Baby Eagle pistols), you can visit their web site at www.kramerleather.com or contact them at 1-253-564-6652 (or 1-888-KRAMER-1).

Sunrise Leather has informed us that they make custom holsters for the Baby Eagle pistols, you can visit their website at www.sunriseleather.com or contact them at 1-877-223-0431.

Taken from right from Magnum Research's website. I have a semi-compact Baby Eagle 45acp and I bought an uncle mikes shoulder holster that fits great. Plus I just use a M12 (I think?) military holster for belt carry. Both work well.


----------

